# possibilities as owner driver?



## Alebahia (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello I'm planning to go to Australia with my wife and son as partner with her student visa. The question is if it's a good idea to buy a truck and start working as owner driver, we are planning to move to Brisbane and buying a truck that cost around 20 thousands.


----------



## charleszalan (Dec 17, 2013)

ya sure you get!! But need driving training for road safety.


----------

